# Snow



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I burned at least 28 million calories while shoveling 12" of heavy wet snow! Still haven't had a chance to break in the trailer. My daughters softball tournament in Greeley, CO was canceled due to snow.....again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Forecast calls for 80 degrees here in Oregon today.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Got sunburn at my sons soccer game this morning; not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Shame on you boys!! You could show him a bit of sympathy!!







Here in VT it is cloudy, with a little drizzle, and 48 degrees. BUT "I said a little sypmathy) we're gonna spend the night in the Abi-one!!







This will be Seamus' first visit to the Abi-one,







and good news is if he hates it we're only a few feet from the house!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

No sympathy here but I'll pay for it this summer. 80 degrees here. daughter got chased by a cottonmouth today. Summers coming.--Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I say break in the trailer in that nice area you just had to shovel the 12" of snow off of! Move the family out there and spend good quality time with each other playing games and making memories. Who was the dork that scheduled a tourney in Colorado in April anyways? 
Oh, If you are going to have to use the heater for the first time let me offer a suggestion. Open the windows and door and turn the heater on for about an hour. If you don't the smoke alarm will be going off in the middle of the night the first time it turns on because it burns off the oils and such from the new furnace. This results in a very hacked off wife who can't sleep the rest of the night because she realized when the alarm went off not only did it not even wake the kids up but DH didn't even attempt to get out of bed. We can laugh about it now but at the time it was beyond worrisome.

Micah (the formerly hacked off wife)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can sympathies with you. Only about 7 inches down here and it's all but gone, but soccer got canceled, school closed Friday even before the snow came. Wrestling tournament canceled. Everything shut down but Church today.

Why they start soccer in March and April is beyond me


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mmblantz said:


> No sympathy here but I'll pay for it this summer. 80 degrees here. daughter got chased by a cottonmouth today. Summers coming.--Mike


WHOA! Those things are bad news. They'll make you get your butt in gear in a hurry, even MINE!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The weather is SO unpredictable. The week of Easter, we had snow, low 20s a couple of nights, high 70s a couple of days, rain, very overcast and sunny days. One of the part-time residents said he felt like he'd been on a long trip, with all the changes in weather.








Darlene


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

The last weather forecast I saw for this week in our area is interesting. Calling for a high of 21 C (about 70 F) on Tuesday, but by Thursday they're saying a high of -2 C (about 28 F) and snow!! That's just crazy!


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

The snow storm has moved on. Sunny and clear now! 60 today, 70's the rest of the week and even 80 on Thursday







. Most of the snow should melt in the next day or two. Maybe we'll finally be able to get the trailer out this next weekend.


----------

